# What now for Levi?



## mulkdog45 (Apr 5, 2006)

What are your thoughts Lounge Folk?


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

Stick a fork in him...he's done.


----------



## Eretz (Jul 21, 2012)

Button fly will come back into fashion and the 501 will LIVE AGAIN!


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

My thought is: in before the move.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

meh. will probably do a lot of local stuff and not sweat it. people around here don't seem too upset about it and think he's done a great job of promoting cycling locally. cycling is now only 2nd to wine(which is now the #1 wine destination in the US, and 2nd only to Tuscany in the world) as the major reason tourists visit this area.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Levi should team up with Chris Honer on the next season of the _Amazing Race._


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

Horse jockey perhaps?


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

mulkdog45 said:


> What are your thoughts Lounge Folk?


One Playgirl shoot, a couple interviews, and a book nobody read. He should at least have got a couple episodes of a reality show. Sticking with Bristol was his best bet.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

I don't see much changing for Levi....
What a voice..a real man.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Creakyknees said:


> My thought is: in before the move.



My thoughts as well.


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

I like my 514's.


----------



## LWP (Jun 6, 2006)

Eretz said:


> Button fly will come back into fashion and the 501 will LIVE AGAIN!


[email protected] must spread rep.


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

Actually we have the making for a new reality series, "American Dopers". Get a bunch of banned/retired/washed up former racers together along with a couple house parents (Snooki and Flavor Flav) and let the good times roll.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

he will be signed by one of the teams in need of points to stay a pro tour team.


----------



## mulkdog45 (Apr 5, 2006)

Have always enjoyed watching him and hated to see him dropped by a team for being honest...hope he continues to ride professionally.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

mulkdog45 said:


> Have always enjoyed watching him and hated to see him dropped by a team for being honest...hope he continues to ride professionally.


honest once, lied for a decade.


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

den bakker said:


> he will be signed by one of the teams in need of points to stay a pro tour team.


He'll get his own reality series on the Discovery Channnel. They'll come up with the painfully unoriginal title, "The Levi Effect". Camera's will follow Levi though the Post-Armstrong world of professional cycling as he searches, in vain, for sponsorship, importance and relevance. They'll team him up with Jens Voigt who will add comic relief. They'll hire Bob Roll and Phil Ligget as narrators.

They'll slot the show after Gold Rush Alaska - people who watch GRA are likely the only people who might give a **** about what happens to Levi.

He will ultimately fail in the first season and for the second season, will return to his hometown, Butte, Montana where he'll open a bike shop with the painfully unoriginal name, "The Levi Effect". The cameras will follow him though the ups and downs of a small business startup. He'll end up selling push bikes, BMX'ers and fitness bikes but will do so poorly that he'll have to moonlight as a part-time bike assembler at the local Wal-Mart. A kid at the local bike park, breaks his neck jumping a $50 freestyle bike Levi assembled. Levi is sued, looses everything and is run out of town. The second season closes with Levi living in a tent along the Platte River Trail in Denver watching cyclists ride by dreaming of days he could have sworn were better. A tall Texan named Lance appears like an Angel of The Lord ............

Will there be a third season?


----------



## brentley (Jul 20, 2008)

Time for Levi to retire and ride off into the sunset.

Although the itch to compete is most likely still there, he should be graceful and walk away.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Mall Santa elf.


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*I have heard that...*

Glenn Beck has bought the original loom that turned out the denim for Levi jeans and has begun producing jeans in a factory made by American workers. I guess Levi brand shipped off all mfger to China? So there is an opportunity.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

He was dropped by the team for doping.....They had to. 

He will be hired by a team that doesn't care about those little things..
.
.
.


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

Somewhere Michael Ball no longer a master of his domain thinking of the roster he can now put together for his new incarnation of Rock Racing.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

More time on the hobby farm with his hot wife Odessa and a LaMancha Goat named Lance.










(Levi is the one on the right)


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

Is there time to put him in the Wizard of Oz remake as a Munchkin?


----------



## brentley (Jul 20, 2008)

Retro Grouch said:


> More time on the hobby farm with his hot wife Odessa and a LaMancha Goat named Lance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


seriously laughing right now.


----------



## Addict07 (Jun 23, 2011)

den bakker said:


> honest once, lied for a decade.


And, according to the New York Times, only testified after being compelled to, unlike virtually all of the others.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

retro grouch said:


> (levi is the one on the right)


lol!!!


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Addict07 said:


> And, according to the New York Times, only testified after being compelled to, unlike virtually all of the others.


Link?


----------

